# early 68 GTO brake system (non-power) delco/moraine disc on front



## john osroc (Jun 11, 2010)

Need help on troubleshooting brake system...spongy pedal after repeated bleedings. Rebuilt calipers, new master cylinder original porportioning valve.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

spongy usually means air. did you bleed the new master cylinder or just bleeding at the wheels?


----------

